# Single dosing.



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have always single dosed.

Now, a few moths ago I changed the burrs on my Innova I2, and since then every shot I have pulled was different at the same grind.

So, because I just got bored of dosing 3 or4 shots every time, I just dumped my bag into the hopper.

The consistency between shots is now round about less than 1g or so, right what you expect.

The problem is, I now have 500g of rapidly staining exposed beans and I have to adjust for density change AND staling when I dial in every day and, obviously, the difference between an empty hopper of old beans and a full hopper with a new bag will be more than a few turns.

Anyone got any solutions to this problem?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Had you given time for the new burrs to season?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where did my response go , I said that too . Jesus agreeing with Gary again, the force must be strong with him now he is over his cold ........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your thread is a double posted .... Here is my missing response from the duplicate

This is going to sound patronising , but what's it's like with 200 g in the topped up each time ? I keep about 150-200 in my grinder at any one time, enough to keep some downward force on the beans in the throat. Plus how long have your burrs been in , you may get some more consistency when they have a few kg run thorough them , but as I don't know the grinder hard to tell .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would say they have had about 2-3 kg though them.

I could try with only 200g, decreasing the total in the hopper is certainly a great idea.

The beans have been in there for a few days now, really I bought too much and they were staling a little when I dumped them all in anyway.

Still getting some good drinks out of them though.


----------

